

Best real-time communication softphone on the Linux desktop? - sciurus
http://danielpocock.com/best-rtc-voip-softphone-linux-desktop

======
rakoo
May I suggest mumble [0] ?

Server installation is deceptively easy, client installation is a bit more
difficult because you must configure your audio installation. Nothing
difficult for someone curious enough.

After that, all your audio communications will be a breeze. It's fast, it's
low on resources, you don't even need to think about it (it doesn't hog your
DSL line and when your DSL line _is_ full, you can still have some reasonable
conversation), it's using Opus now so the quality is excellent, the client is
available on Windows and Linux at least (I have regular conversation using
these 2 OSes, no problem to report) and there are prototypes for Android, it's
secure (to the extent that you must trust the server), it's multiparty, and
it's Libre.

Only nitpick: it's its own standard.

[0] [http://mumble.sourceforge.net/](http://mumble.sourceforge.net/)

------
seven
I love Jitsi. Since the latest version even the remote desktop sharing on my
ubuntu systems is working.

Small tip: Use IPv6. If either party can not get a native connection google
for a free tunnel provider. Start jitsi with -6 as parameter and it will
prioritise v6 connections. This fixed all kinds of 'nat-nat-nat' setups that
some friends are forced into. (Make sure the implications of having a public
address are understood.)

Another wonderful thing about jitsi is the availability for multiple platforms
and crypto support for otr or zrtp.

~~~
tmikaeld
What if the ISP doesn't support IPv6? Does it fall back on IPv4?

